# Mozart's Requiem - Favorite Recordings!



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, I know there is most likely already a thread on this, but naturally topics and discussions will be recycled and re-discussed as time goes on and new members join.

Let me know what your favorite _Requiem_ recordings are, if you could give a brief review or some reasons why it stands out as your favorite, I'd greatly appreciate it! I have the much celebrated Marriner recording, but it's my favorite work by Mozart and I want a new one. 

I'll accept all recording styles, be it HIP, old-school, left-unfinished after Lacrimosa, whatever.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

For me is *Leonard Bernstein* with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (with soloists Marie McLaughlin, Maria Ewing, Jerry Hadley, Cornelius Hauptmann). It's a very moving performance and a rather personal one (the DG recording was done in memory of Bernstein's late wife, Felicia Montealegre). And it is not unduly slow or self-indulgent this great conductor is often accused of.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I heartily recommend the Dunedin Consort's recording. It is an excellent performance recorded to perfection.

It is one of the recordings which opened my ears to HIP. It never sounds too dry or academic, the music stands out on it's own merits.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

I like this one with the Robert Levin (not Sussmayr) completion:
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Requie...54977604&sr=1-1&keywords=mozart+requiem+levin


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The most classic (for me that is)
If you want digital, Muti on EMI or the Telarc one :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Like Pugg, I prefer the Böhm! It's got the perfect balance between atmosphere & forward momentum.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

What is there so far as HIP recordings? I've never looked into that kind of recording for this particular work, and am interested to see what the discerning listeners here recommend.


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

One of my favorite Mozart Requiems is the Hogwood. I love the boys choir and the changes that have been made. They removed the Sussmayr additions, altered the Lacrimosa, and added an Amen Fugue created from Mozart's own sketches, and it's HIP.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A generally overlooked performance, but I´ve never really heard the Colin Davis analogue philips surpassed (1967), and find it wholly satisfying, with superb soloists.

His recording of the Great Mass K427 however has some obvious flaws among the singers.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought Gardiners account when it appeared in the late 80s - have heard many since and still think it's the best. The kyrie chorus at the beggining is an absolute stunner and packs quite a punch. amazing choral singing. I also managed to get it on LP recently and am over the moon about that - never even knew it was issued on LP.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

I judge the quality of the _Requiem_ based on how awesome (in its fuller sense) the "Dies Irae" is; less so but still important are teh Tuba Mirum and Rex Tremendae.

Mmmmm, all of it is soooo gooooooood.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I personally like Philippe Herreweghe.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2016)

For an excellent HIP recording, and my current favorite, I have to list Bruno Weil's recording with Tafelmusik and the Tölzer Boys Choir on Sony. Excellent sound and performance.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Here are some of my favorites:
Old-school: Boehm VPO DG. Slow tempo with breathing, refined and thick orchestral playing, big orchestra and choir, fair-good sound.
Moderate: Schreier Dresden State Orch. Philips. Moderate-swift tempo, impressive vocal parts, smaller and solid orchestra, great sound.
Romantic: Bernstein Bayerischen Rundfunks DG. Varied tempo, very persional and emotional reading, big orchestra, fair-good sound.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I really like Christoph Spering's recording, not least because it has bonus-tracks of the fragments of those movements which Mozart didn't complete or fully score. Equally enjoyable, but for almost the opposite reason, is Nicholas Cleobury's recent recording, whose bonus-tracks present a fascinating selection of _completions_. At the core of both recordings we get two fine performances of the familiar Süßmayr version, either of which - actually, both of which, why not! - I'd be happy to recommend.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> I personally like Philippe Herreweghe.
> 
> View attachment 85201


Ian Bostidge is very good ( fresh voice) in this .:tiphat:


----------

